# prong collar covered w/nylon collar



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking for a specific collar. It's been awhile since I saw this collar on another dog but I'm pretty sure I remember it well.

It's a prong/pinch collar that has a nylon cover on it and is similar to this (top photo): http://www.elitek9.com/Collars/Herm_Sprenger/Pinch_Collar/index.htm

But as I remember it, the nylon part was not an add-on cover, it was part of the collar and also the closure was a buckle not the chain type closure and it was a buckle that the end of it when buckled laid over the other side of the collar. 

I've been hunting all over and haven't found the same collar yet. Maybe one of you has seen it and can provide a link. Thanks!


----------



## Bowen (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.dogsportgear.com/prong_collars.htm

Scroll down half way and you'll see it... hope that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Close but not quite. This is a cover for an existing collar rather than a complete unit. That's pretty much what it would look like, however with the collars I have, I'd still have the chain type closure vs the buckle. So, I'd have to find a prong collar that buckles instead of chain closure or the quick release type. But I've never seen a prong w/this kind of closure until I saw this collar, which leads me to believe the one I saw is a unit rather than a collar with a cover piggy-backed on it.

Maybe what I saw WAS a combination of collars instead of a unit and I've just been hunting for the wrong thing?

I've had problems in the past w/the quick release type collar, releasing *itself* as in it doesn't work well if your dog really pulls or jerks hard at say "passing prey" it pops out. These were plastic, anyone know if the metal ones are more secure?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.monsterdog.net/gallery2.htm

Any of those prongs?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh! A couple of good possiblities here, thanks so much!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I bought a prong collar with a buckle closure from a company somewhere down south. He also sells the nylon cover to go over it too. What I like best is that the individual links are made of a brassy looking metal and they are easy to link and unlink to change sizes. This collar does not pop open at the buckle either. Believe me, if it stands up to my foster Maximus, it will stand up to almost any dog. I will try to dig up the information where I purchased it and post it here.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Can't help you with finding the prong but I do have experience with prong collars failing at the worse possible time.

I now double collar with a slip collar.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree, Betty101. That's one reason I want a different connector. The typical prong isn't the easiest to get on/off and if you don't get it just right and don't realize it, it's going to fail. I'm always afraid I'm going to catch their skin trying to get the darn thing on, too. 

Remo: looking forward to what (if) you find it!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When I used to use prongs I used this type:
http://www.rottweiler-dog-breed-store.co...release_LRG.jpg 

Since you're not messing with the prongs themselves I found it a lot less likely to come apart when you don't want it to. 
I also bought a really small, thin leather training tab that was basically a skinny leather handle or loop with a leash snap attached, and I used this as an 'emergency line' in case the prong came apart... I hooked the snap on the training tab to the dog's regular collar and hooked the handle part to the dog's leash (which was also attached to the prong). That way if the prong collar fell off, the leash would still be connected to the dog's regular collar via the training tab, but you could still tighten/release the prong normally when using it. I hope that made sense, it's a bit hard to describe. Something like this would work too: http://leerburg.com/pulltab.htm 

As for covers, I've used this type of collar covers and just slipped the cover over the prongs:


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Some other prongs with neat closures:

http://leerburg.com/830.htm

http://leerburg.com/prong.htm#ssquickprong


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.allk-9.com/prong-collar-cover-p-560.html

This nylong prong cover is on the gold colored (brass?) collar that I love. I don't see the brass colored collar on this site. I will keep looking for the site that I purchased the collar from.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Can someone please help me understand this collar terminology?

Here's the page:
http://www.elitek9.com/Collars/Herm_Sprenger/Pinch_Collar/index.htm

Please scroll down to the ones that say "Curogan pinch collar with Ultra-plates" and "SS QUICK RELEASE PINCH COLLAR WITH LIVE RING" and "SS QUICK RELEASE PINCH COLLAR WITH SAFETY STRAP"

I don't know what "ultra plates" or a "live ring" is and can't find an explanation on the site. I *think* the safety strap one means that I would hook the leash into both rings and one is supposed to act like a backup ring should the leash hook come open. The safety strap collar setup looks nice, seems more convenient than a double collar, but it sure doesn't seem as safe as a double collar. Seems that should the leash hook open and one ring is slipped, the other is going to be right behind it.

Remo, any luck w/the link you were trying to remember?

Thanks for your help, folks.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I hope you get an answer. I was looking at them yesterday afternoon. Not sure if that nylon cover goes over them or just the regular prong.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A "live ring" usually means a ring you would hook a leash to where the collar can pinch (choker or martingale). A "dead ring" means a ring you hook a leash to but the collar never tightens if the dog pulls or you correct.

I agree, the safety strap looks like a backup should the buckle unclip. I guess I don't get the point of that since all the times a prong has come off on me it's been the links that unhook, not the buckle/clasp.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, Liesje, that helps alot! Yeah, I thought that safety strap thing wasn't going to do much good since it is the prongs that usually pop. But I wasn't sure I was understanding the mechanics properly.


----------

